# Official: Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor Aug 26



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875104754334023680






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873366815052673025


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bit of gym work and some sparring with a couple young prospects....

Not sure if I'd call that "training for McGregor" 
More staying in shape doing the only thing he knows


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

The biggest fight in boxing, bigger than any boxing match in history or the future.:bbb


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mayweather promotions have booked the mgm for August 26th, hope its not for Mayweatjer vs Mcgregor ffs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Mayweather promotions have booked the mgm for August 26th, hope its not for Mayweatjer vs Mcgregor ffs


I hope it is. That way he won't try to pull his dick out and make the fight September 16th


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can you imagine the pandemonium if McGregor beat Floyd? I'd be devastated as a Floyd fan and moreso as a boxing fan lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

church11 said:


> Can you imagine the pandemonium if McGregor beat Floyd? I'd be devastated as a Floyd fan and moreso as a boxing fan lol


I'm locked in a $5000 bet so I'd be laughing and crying at the same time.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm locked in a $5000 bet so I'd be laughing and crying at the same time.


MMA fans, and Conor fans more specifically, would become the most obnoxious ppl on earth overnight


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I gotta admit I'm a little worried for Floyd. He hasn't fought in two years. 

Looking ahead if he doesn't stun, hurt, or knock Conor out I think he might lose. Conor is good enough at what he does to have people talking about the dream match. He's in his prime and Floyd is not.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh lord, the gossip warranting this fight has already started. "Conor is way bigger and younger", give me a break. I'm telling you now, Paulie Malignaggi in his current state wouldn't lose a round to McGregor, Mayweather will be in tip top shape, this will be the easiest fight of his career.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

He needs to train to beat McGregor...TBE my ass...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> He needs to train to beat McGregor...TBE my ass...


That's what makes him TBE. He is the most consistent fighter in history. You never take him for granted and think you'll catch him off guard. Mayweather could be going to trial, jail, argument with trainer and dad, have his trainer in jail, have a broken hand, be sick, find out the week of the fight that his baby momma aborted his twins, witness his best friend's murder/suicide and still perform at the highest level.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's what makes him TBE. He is the most consistent fighter in history. You never take him for granted and think you'll catch him off guard. Mayweather could be going to trial, jail, argument with trainer and dad, have his trainer in jail, have a broken hand, be sick, find out the week of the fight that his baby momma aborted his twins, witness his best friend's murder/suicide and still perform at the highest level.


He's fighting a tattooed wrestler that's never boxed a pro round in his life, calm down Bball.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

A part of me wants to see Floyd KTFO.

When great boxers do lose and it isn't due to father time it is simply a matter of a contrast of styles.

Outside of a well-school Cotto, Castillo & Maidana were his toughest tests. I'm not saying they can't box, rather that isn't their (A)game plan- to counter, or pot shot or OUT think their foe.
IMO They're boxer-punchers, well schooled brawlers.

Fighters trying to out think Floyd HAVE ALWAYS lost. 
Fighters trying to land accurate shots.
Seriously, I'm not even contemplating if it will be competitive, Im complemplating why Floyd's toughest test never involved out thinking, rather outworking, hustling.
Fighters who shots aren't straight.

I think of a time I listened to Nate Campbell talking about why he felt Ali Funeka was just as tough as Bradley, Garcia, Ortiz. He said those guys throw accurate punches, whereas Funeka was so long and wiry where he begins his shots...dont end up where u think they would.
He throw a jab and it ended looking like a hook. He'd throw a hook and it ended straight like ajab, he questioned how do u prepare for that>

Connor shots are gonna look fuckin foolish to a well school fan or fighter, but they're gonna end up in places we couldn't conceive or did we forget HOW MANY punches Maidana landed on the TOP of Floyd's head, to the side of his head. FEW landed on his face.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I gotta admit I'm a little worried for Floyd. He hasn't fought in two years.
> 
> Looking ahead if he doesn't stun, hurt, or knock Conor out I think he might lose. Conor is good enough at what he does to have people talking about the dream match. He's in his prime and Floyd is not.


No way man.

Paulie Malignaggi right now would school Conor. This however isn't a fight where we are unsure of the winner.

This is more a spectacle where history is made by combining boxing with MMA. A festival perhaps, where 2 of the biggest stars in a fighting sport share the ring together. It's more of an event rather than a fight that requires a breakdown, the undercard hopefully will be a different story.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's fighting a tattooed wrestler that's never boxed a pro round in his life, calm down Bball.


This isn't about McGregor. It's about Floyd's discipline. It can't be denied.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Once again, I quote all the boxers listed in this thread, in their current form:

an old Floyd Mayweather Jr.
a teenaged Devin Haney
Paulie Malignaggi (yes, even him)
Miguel Cotto
a fat Jose Luis Castillo
a fat Marcos Maidana
an old Nate Campbell
The Ali Funeka who was just KO'd by Jeff Horn
Jeff Horn
Timothy Bradley
Danny or Mikey Garcia
Victor Ortiz

would all KO McGregor


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I gotta admit I'm a little worried for Floyd. He hasn't fought in two years.
> 
> Looking ahead if he doesn't stun, hurt, or knock Conor out I think he might lose. Conor is good enough at what he does to have people talking about the dream match. He's in his prime and Floyd is not.


:rofl

Really?

FFS people. Fight gets waved off inside 6 rds.

Will watch.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is an absolute circus act. A complete waste of time and money.

Yet somehow I'll watch it.

After I get home from the Cotto fight.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> That's what makes him TBE. He is the most consistent fighter in history. You never take him for granted and think you'll catch him off guard. Mayweather could be going to trial, jail, argument with trainer and dad, have his trainer in jail, have a broken hand, be sick, find out the week of the fight that his baby momma aborted his twins, witness his best friend's murder/suicide and still perform at the highest level.


Thats some irrelevant shit right there....You ******* have no shame....You cant let an opportunity to lick Mayweather's balls go to waste can you....The truth is that you could go to Mexico....pick a random gym....ask who's the worst fighter there....And that guy would still beat McGregor's ass...a close to 60 Julio Cesar Chavez would murder him....dont try and make it look like this will be some big acomplishment for Mayweather....this is Big Show all over again....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> Thats some irrelevant shit right there....You ******* have no shame....You cant let an opportunity to lick Mayweather's balls go to waste can you....The truth is that you could go to Mexico....pick a random gym....ask who's the worst fighter there....And that guy would still beat McGregor's ass...a close to 60 Julio Cesar Chavez would murder him....dont try and make it look like this will be some big acomplishment for Mayweather....this is Big Show all over again....


:lol: I'm not going to listen to any shit talk form a Nicholas Walters fan. Mayweather would never quit like a bitch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Can't believe this farce might actually take place.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Exhibition match


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I gotta admit I'm a little worried for Floyd. He hasn't fought in two years.
> 
> Looking ahead if he doesn't stun, hurt, or knock Conor out I think he might lose. Conor is good enough at what he does to have people talking about the dream match. He's in his prime and Floyd is not.


:lol: 
Tbh, I worry if Mcgreggor's team even knows how to properly wrap hands for a boxing glove.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You think Oscar would go head to head against Mayweather and Mcgregor


Looks like they're reserving a date in August for this fight, I was right.

Joy and McGregors ugly bald MMA daddy don't dare fuck with Oskee's September date.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So despite all the guys I listed on post 18, Floyd has managed to convince the NSAC to fight McGregor, go check Floyd's instagram


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The Fingerpoke of Doom was less of a farce than this


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I predict that McGregor will win the battle of shit talk at least


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

hahahaha. What an absolute joke. The fact Floyd would come out of retirement for this shows you how little risk Conor brings to the bout.

I'll be in Carson watching Cotto actually try to knock a guy out.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I predict that McGregor will win the battle of shit talk at least


tbh his best chance is to get inside floyds head and make him do something out of character


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I predict that McGregor will win the battle of shit talk at least


Mayweather has promo training with the WWE, which trumps him over McGregor in the shit talking department


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> That's what makes him TBE. He is the most consistent fighter in history.


Most consistent cherry picker in history.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

And I thought Kevin Durant's move to the Warriors was bad, at least he has to play against ACTUAL NBA players


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

UFC got cherry picked.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

As per Dana White, fight is at T-Mobile and is at 154


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Will watch.

Will enjoy.

Will laugh.


----------



## Mountain55 (Nov 20, 2016)

Easy money for all involved, especially Dana White. Will easily surpass Pacquiao in PPV numbers and will be a decent build up even if that fight is shit


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

So will Floyd put on a 12 round show for the fans or KO him early? I imagine 12 rounds, make it fun.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Will watch.
> 
> Will enjoy.
> 
> Will laugh.


Same here, just won't pay for it because its a joke.

I'm actually going to look forward to discussing this one with casuals.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Mayweather has promo training with the WWE, which trumps him over McGregor in the shit talking department


What? :rofl


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, it's only a couple of month's away, so the sooner it happens, the sooner we can put it all behind us and move on.

I hope Floyd toys with him as much as possible, and makes an absolute fool of him before knocking him out.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Crean said:


> What? :rofl


I have yet to see Conor cut a scripted, hot fire promo like this 6 minutes in:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I have yet to see Conor cut a scripted, hot fire promo like this 6 minutes in:


Good god, that was 10 years ago and Mayweather weighed in at 159! I knew he was a secret weight cutter.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mayweather stoppage is 11/10 that should be free money but seeing as this is Mayweather and this whole match is a circus act I think Floyd will let him survive plus Mcgregor is a big guy, if Floyd fights aggressively he will beat the shit out of Mcgregor who will probably gas badly after 6 rounds


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fight is at 154 interesting, can fight Mcgregor there but not Canelo that doesnt look too good


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

What weight will this be at?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Aaah question already answered above me :good


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

10 ounce gloves too lol


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

154lb is a very interesting agreed weight, wonder how the UFC guys got that.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I never want to hear a Mayweather fan criticise another boxer's opposition ever again.


----------



## Mountain55 (Nov 20, 2016)

Some of the comments all over Facebook and Twitter really are embarrassing already. 

For the sake of boxing, Mayweather can't afford to lose this or for it to even be competitive for a few rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> I never want to hear a Mayweather fan criticise another boxer's opposition ever again.


If this fight didnt count on Mayweather's record and was a 10 rounder it wouldnt be that bad, kind of like a competitive exhibition, but when its going to count as his 50th win lol when our grandchildren go on boxrec they are going to see Mayweather's 50th win's record as 0-0-1 lol


----------



## ciize09 (May 16, 2015)

How risky is it to bet on the stoppage? The odds are so good and I can't believe Floyd would let him survive 12 rounds tbh


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I never want to hear a Mayweather fan criticise another boxer's opposition ever again.


Why. Mayweather is cashing out as any boxer in his position would do with that much money on the line. Mayweathert has the best resume in boxing besides maybe Pacquiao and is 40 fucking years old. Mwanwhile Golovkin is fighting Mayweathers leftovers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I never want to hear a Mayweather fan criticise another boxer's opposition ever again.


yeah I won't criticize Ali for fighting a wrestler twice


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I never want to hear a Mayweather fan criticise another boxer's opposition ever again.


in all fairness, he's retired...and if the tables were turned, and you already proved a hell of a lot by being fucking awesome at your job, would you not come in for one more shift to do something useless for upwards of $250,000,000?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> 10 ounce gloves too lol


That's the rule for 154 and above.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is a circus btw


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I had forgotten that the Cotto fight was 8/26 too. Floyd's really taking a dump on two Golden Boy events at once with this fight :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> So will Floyd put on a 12 round show for the fans or KO him early? I imagine 12 rounds, make it fun.


:rofl



bballchump11 said:


> yeah I won't criticize Ali for fighting a wrestler twice


Yeah because those 2 exhibition matches appear on his boxing record right? Salty little bitch :lol:


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

theyre gonna make crazy money . cant blame em.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl
> 
> Yeah because those 2 exhibition matches appear on his boxing record right? Salty little bitch :lol:


Interesting, you made a post without race baiting


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Interesting, you made a post without race baiting


Typical, you made a post referring to race.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chacal said:


> That's the rule for 154 and above.


Mayweather vs Hatton was 10 ounce gloves and he wanted 8 ounce gloves for Cotto, thought it was from 160 or above


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Typical, you made a post referring to race.


Yeah, it happens a lot with you and the other race baiters who never reply to my posts without bringing it up. You did a good job this time not to do it, so I won't continue.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah, it happens a lot with you and the other race baiters who never reply to my posts without bringing it up. You did a good job this time not to do it, so I won't continue.


Yeah bullshit you nasty little cunt, you accused me of being a race-baiter - now you can provide evidence of that otherwise STFU about it, little girl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Mayweather vs Hatton was 10 ounce gloves and he wanted 8 ounce gloves for Cotto, thought it was from 160 or above


All fights below 147 fight with 8 oz. 147's default option is to do 10oz, but the fighters have the option to choose 8oz.



Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah bullshit you nasty little cunt, you accused me of being a race-baiter - now you can provide evidence of that otherwise STFU about it, little girl


Go to any thread we've had a conversation in


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> All fights below 147 fight with 8 oz. 147's default option is to do 10oz, but the fighters have the option to choose 8oz.
> 
> Go to any thread we've had a conversation in


Oh so no proof of your baseless accusations?

In that case you're a pedophile.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

poorface said:


> I had forgotten that the Cotto fight was 8/26 too. Floyd's really taking a dump on two Golden Boy events at once with this fight :lol:


Just thought about this, this ppv could cause a big problem to GGG vs Canelo depending on the price, some people might not be able to afford both just weeks apart


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing had this quagmire when Lewis and Tyson had legitmate opponents on PPV's weeks apart. Lewis fought Tua for the championship and Tyson fought Golota. Both PPV numbers suffered


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl
> 
> Yeah because those 2 exhibition matches appear on his boxing record right? Salty little bitch :lol:


Plus Ali was man enough to let them kick.

This little baby back bitch is scared to fight like a man


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Hope mcgregor flying knee kicks Floyd sr on the chest during the intro so the old fucker has even more breathing problems.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh so no proof of your baseless accusations?
> 
> In that case you're a pedophile.


You can start with the Canelo/Chavez rbr where it's littered with race baiting based off my one post.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather didn't take the bait I thought he would pull a bitch move and try to steal sales from golden boy specially since dlh was talking mean shit.

2 weeks apart ain't a big deal... casuals and mma fans will make the bulk of sales and boxing fans won't bat an eye and will save their cash for the real fight canelo vs ggg...


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You can start with the Canelo/Chavez rbr where it's littered with race baiting based off my one post.


You can start by quoting my apparent race-baiting posts, rapist.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

fuck it, let Floyd become 49-1 for fighting someone with no experience 

complete joke of a fight, that will sadly do big numbers just to watch Floyd potshot

though maybe since Conor can't box, Floyd will get a rare TKO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to ignore the hoodrat troll and actually post about this fight.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm going to ignore the hoodrat troll and actually post about this fight.


:lol: starts shit up, runs away

Your shit is weak & you know it, cop-out kiddy fiddler :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: starts shit up, runs away
> 
> Your shit is weak & you know it, cop-out kiddy fiddler :yep


Actually you know what, I just skimmed through that thread and you didn't do it in there. It was done by a few other posters, but my memory just lumped you in with them. You have an obsession with pedophilia, but no race baiting from you there. My bad on that.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Actually you know what, I just skimmed through that thread and you didn't do it in there. It was done by a few other posters, but my memory just lumped you in with them. You have an obsession with pedophilia, but no race baiting from you there. My bad on that.


So how about an apology you little cunt?


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I never want to hear a Mayweather fan criticise another boxer's opposition ever again.


Dude is 40 years old and has been retired for two years. Go fuck yourself. :good

:hat


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

The entire MMA community is going to be on suicide watch after this


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> The entire MMA community is going to be on suicide watch after this


Why?

Everybody who isn't a total moron knows that Floyd is HEAVILY favoured to win this fight, and McGregor is at significant risk of getting absolutely schooled. It's the greatest boxer of his generation versus a guy who has never boxed a professional round or even an amateur round as an adult, FFS.

It's the boxing community who is shitting themselves and has been ever since this fight was starting to be talked about. The MMA community is mostly "well at least it's signed so he's not just taking two years off from fighting for nothing, okay, cool, let's see what happens." The boxing people are already crying their eyes out about the fight, and have been for months now. :good

:hat


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Jesus Christ, is Haggis a fucking drama queen or what?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> So how about an apology you little cunt?


I said my bad


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This is going to take the hype away from GGG/Canelo which explains why that date was picked. 

Oscar really needs to stop talking about this fight even if it's to complain about it. He's only giving the fight more exposure.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I said my bad


That's not an apology, that's an attempt to sweep it under the rug.

Think twice before you accuse me of your petty bullshit crap, bitch.

You're the only one concerned about race around here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> That's not an apology, that's an attempt to sweep it under the rug.
> 
> Think twice before you accuse me of your petty bullshit crap, bitch.
> 
> You're the only one concerned about race around here.


Youre 40 years old. Get a life cac


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Why?
> 
> Everybody who isn't a total moron knows that Floyd is HEAVILY favoured to win this fight, and McGregor is at significant risk of getting absolutely schooled. It's the greatest boxer of his generation versus a guy who has never boxed a professional round or even an amateur round as an adult, FFS.
> 
> ...


Nah, the boxing community doesn't even want to see it. It's a circus show, the mma crowd actually harps about Mcgregor's left hand


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre 40 years old. Get a life cac


Oh look who it is chiming in, the guy who threatened to score GGG vs Jacobs...& then didn't...ever... :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh look who it is chiming in, the guy who threatened to score GGG vs Jacobs...& then didn't...ever... :lol:


If i had respect for you as a poster i wouldve, but youre a 40 year old loser retard so why waste my time. :umad:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If i had respect for you as a poster i wouldve, but youre a 40 year old loser retard so why waste my time. :umad:


:lol: You had enough respect for me as a poster to threaten to post your scorecard to prove me wrong but you just never followed through with it.

You & your little bballchump mate are both pathetic - no passion, no drive, no commitment...no wonder that poor little cunt never gets laid & has to resort to abstaining from wanking every November in the hope his pheromones will start smelling manly & he'll attract women :lol:


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Haggis said:


> Why?
> 
> Everybody who isn't a total moron knows that Floyd is HEAVILY favoured to win this fight, and McGregor is at significant risk of getting absolutely schooled.


Because the bulk of the "MMA community" are total morons. Listen to the crowd at any UFC event, if it goes 30 seconds without bombs landing they start booing. The majority of them have fuck all appreciation for take down defence or lots of the nuanced skills that many fighters have. Who is the biggest name by far? McGregor. What does he do. Comes out throwing punches and KO's people. If he sold himself and trash talked as much as he did, but took people down and controlled them like GSP he would not be anything like as popular.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Strike said:


> Becayse the bulk of the "MMA community" are total morons. Listen to the crowd at any UFC event, if it goes 30 seconds without bombs landing they start booing. The majority of them have fuck all appreciation for take down defence or lots of the nuanced skills that many fighters have. Who is the biggest name by far? McGregor. What does he do. Comes out throwing punches and KO's people. If he sold himself and trash talked as much as he did, but took people down and controlled them like GSP he would not be anything like as popular.


Glad you mentioned GSP. The biggest MMA star before Conor (not counting Brock the celebrity who went into MMA). GSP's entire gameplan for the second half of his career was to take his opponent down as quickly as possible, and then gain a dominant position and ride out the clock. Seven consecutive wrestling-heavy decisions to close out his career, he wasn't a trash talker and wasn't an action fighter, yet he was beloved by MMA fans, had the crowd cheering for him wherever he fought, and you basically can't find one with a bad word to say about him.

:hat


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Haggis said:


> Glad you mentioned GSP. The biggest MMA star before Conor (not counting Brock the celebrity who went into MMA). GSP's entire gameplan for the second half of his career was to take his opponent down as quickly as possible, and then gain a dominant position and ride out the clock. Seven consecutive wrestling-heavy decisions to close out his career, he wasn't a trash talker and wasn't an action fighter, yet he was beloved by MMA fans, had the crowd cheering for him wherever he fought, and you basically can't find one with a bad word to say about him.
> 
> :hat


But he wasn't a big star. He got cheers in Canada off a partisan crowd. He was beloved by purists. He was never a big star like McGregor or Silva or even Lesnar. The big stars have been either KO artists or novelty items...Lesnar from WWE, Rousey being a woman who just destroyed everyone inside 1 minute before the crowd could get bored.

Time and time again at UFC events any tactical fight or opening that has not much action is met with boos. The bulk of the fans buying the events are Tap Out T-Shirt guys shouting for action and those guys think McGregor KO's Mayweather. Silva was markedly bigger than GSP.

The top 5 UFC earners...

1. McGregor
2. Silva
3. Bisping
4. Belfort
5. Lesnar

That says a lot. The next 5...

6. GSP
7. Overeem
8. Henderson
9. Evans
10. Liddell

So 7 of the top 10 were KO artists. One was Lesnar and one is Bisping who was on the UF reality show, a massive gobshite and who has been active for fucking years, plus been in fights with 4 of the other top ten.

It speaks for itself.

http://thesportsdaily.com/mma-manif...salary-main-ufc-career-fighter-earnings-html/


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Why?
> 
> Everybody who isn't a total moron knows that Floyd is HEAVILY favoured to win this fight, and McGregor is at significant risk of getting absolutely schooled. It's the greatest boxer of his generation versus a guy who has never boxed a professional round or even an amateur round as an adult, FFS.
> 
> ...


the boxing community is shitting themselves? what a dumb fuck lol


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's about time for black fighters to lose dominance in boxing.

McGregor is that man.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I bet anybody in here any money they like that Floyd WILL make this fight boring. Nothing indicates that this fight will be anything but dull as fuck. And I urge you all to stream it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Mayweather vs Hatton was 10 ounce gloves and he wanted 8 ounce gloves for Cotto, thought it was from 160 or above


The rule is 154. Floyd likes to pick and choose tho


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The big question is will we get Jones Jnr v Silva on the circus undercard.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayweather will win easily but I hope McGregor KOs him just for the subsequent melt downs, McGregor would go into absolute overdrive, Mayweather and his fans would probably commit suicide, the memes, threads and jokes afterwards would be funny as fuck. The excuses would be amazing. 

Thats the best result we could get entertainment wise. Floyd winning a boring UD12 is probably the worst.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

This would have been more appealing as a fight if there was an equal mix of rules. However, because it's solely boxing It's a farce.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I won't criticize Ali for fighting a wrestler twice


Elaborate.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone who buys this crap should be shot on sight....


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

church11 said:


> in all fairness, he's retired...and if the tables were turned, and you already proved a hell of a lot by being fucking awesome at your job, would you not come in for one more shift to do something useless for upwards of $250,000,000?


He's not retired if it counts on his record.

I get _why _the fight is happening. It makes money for some people. All fights make money for some people. If this fight makes more money for some people than other fights make for other people it doesn't make it any less of a shit fight.

It should be an exhibition. As a spectacle it'll most likely be entertaining. As a fight, it's arguably the biggest mismatch in the history of the sport. It makes Pac/Horn or Garcia/Salka look like the Rumble in the Jungle. It can't be justified in one breath and then those fights criticised in another breath. Unless, of course, the people doing the breathing are idiots.

But maybe that's just how it is. As Bryan Graham said in the Guardian "The Mayweather-McGregor farce is the event our idiocracy deserves".


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

McGregor is going to get beaten senseless for 12 rounds.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Mcgregor should go in with the intentions of getting dq'd, land one of those spinning kicks and ko the little woman sized cunt. 

He'd lose but win.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I'd like to see McGregor v a prime Hatton.

The canvas would have have to be dark though as you would see nothing but their tattoos.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Mcgregor should go in with the intentions of getting dq'd, land one of those spinning kicks and ko the little woman sized cunt.
> 
> He'd lose but win.


Hed go to prison and lose millions. Smart strategy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> That's not an apology, that's an attempt to sweep it under the rug.
> 
> Think twice before you accuse me of your petty bullshit crap, bitch.
> 
> You're the only one concerned about race around here.


Tell that you the rest of team triple troll


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: You had enough respect for me as a poster to threaten to post your scorecard to prove me wrong but you just never followed through with it.
> 
> You & your little bballchump mate are both pathetic - no passion, no drive, no commitment...no wonder that poor little cunt never gets laid & has to resort to abstaining from wanking every November in the hope his pheromones will start smelling manly & he'll attract women :lol:


I got my dick sucked by a married milf just on Saturday in New Orleans and fingered a separate girl in the club the day before. I kissed 4 girls all together during my trip. Ages ranging from 21 to 44. There's no limit to my pimpin. I'll come after your mom and sister next


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> He's not retired if it counts on his record.
> 
> I get _why _the fight is happening. It makes money for some people. All fights make money for some people. If this fight makes more money for some people than other fights make for other people it doesn't make it any less of a shit fight.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with you. My ideal situation would've been if this was an exhibition event and huge chunks of the money went to charities. But it is what it is. Floyd isn't holding any title or division in boxing hostage while doing this, and he's off of the radar in terms of th current happenings in the WW and SWW divisions.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

church11 said:


> I 100% agree with you. *My ideal situation would've been if this was an exhibition event and huge chunks of the money went to charities*. But it is what it is. Floyd isn't holding any title or division in boxing hostage while doing this, and he's off of the radar in terms of th current happenings in the WW and SWW divisions.


That would have been perfect! I'd have been fully behind that.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> I bet anybody in here any money they like that Floyd WILL make this fight boring. Nothing indicates that this fight will be anything but dull as fuck. And I urge you all to stream it.


I'm still yet to Google who this McGregor fella actually is in his sport, but the way these switches go, it should be one-sided enough for Floyd to make it bloody and punishing as hell, especially if the experienced fella tries to push it and willing to take it.

TKO8


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

This fight is pretty interesting, I hope McGregor can make it a fight in the opening seconds. The 154 weight limit is great for him and no disadvantage.

Conor has the reach and power advantage, but will probably be open for jabs to the body. I see Mayweather stepping up his output if they go round by round.

McGregor's head trainer said he's gonna look at Boxing techniques from 100 years ago to use on Floyd.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

What if Floyd from 130 shows up. You saw glimpses in the ending rounds vs Cotto and Maidana


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

McGregor might get to Floyd with the trash talk. He's great at that.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> What if Floyd from 130 shows up. You saw glimpses in the ending rounds vs Cotto and Maidana


He's gonna need to be at his best and take the fight past 6 rounds.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I won't criticize Ali for fighting a wrestler twice


Did it count on Ali's record though?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Did it count on Ali's record though?


It wasn't a boxing match. I don't know what exactly to call that farce :lol:

Would it be better if David Haye had fought Kimbo?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It wasn't a boxing match. I don't know what exactly to call that farce :lol:
> 
> Would it be better if David Haye had fought Kimbo?


That's the point mate. It doesn't count. Why bring it up Ali-Inoki in the first place when Floyd's choice of opponent was questioned? Just asking.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> That's the point mate. It doesn't count. Why bring it up Ali-Inoki in the first place when Floyd's choice of opponent was questioned? Just asking.


I wish it didn't count, but circus acts have happened all the time in boxing with legends. Foreman fought 5 bums in one night back to back. 
Roy Jones just fought an mma fighter and a bare knuckle boxer. Counted on his record.

I rather Floyd do this than hold up the welterweight division again or hold a belt hostage.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

On a man to man level - good for both of them. Connor will be set for life, Floyd will be setter for life haha..

Go back 10 years and tell me which Floyd opponent you'd favor McGregor over in a boxing match at that weight with zero boxing experience under his belt. That tells you all you need to know about this "fight".

It will be a great spectacle - both are great self promoters. Watch it for that. Buy it for that.

The fight is an afterthought.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hed go to prison and lose millions. Smart strategy


Never knew dq's resulted in prison sentences.

How long did Tyson serve for biting holyfield?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Never knew dq's resulted in prison sentences.
> 
> How long did Tyson serve for biting holyfield?


"As a result of biting Holyfield on both ears and other behavior, Tyson's boxing license was revoked by the Nevada State Athletic Commission and he was fined $3 million plus legal costs."

Tyson was lucky.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11

Jones Jr and Anderson Silva are rumoured to be on the undercard.

Deontay Wilder just confirmed he's fighting Kimbo Slice on the undercard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> Jones Jr and Anderson Silva are rumoured to be on the undercard.
> 
> Deontay Wilder just confirmed he's fighting Kimbo Slice on the undercard.


Lol I could only dream. I'll take Mighty mouse vs Roman Gonzales also


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol I could only dream. I'll take Mighty mouse vs Roman Gonzales also


On a sad note.

Wilder was arrested for possession of marijuana.

http://www.boxingscene.com/deontay-wilder-arrested-possession-marijuana--117561


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> On a sad note.
> 
> Wilder was arrested for possession of marijuana.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/deontay-wilder-arrested-possession-marijuana--117561


Damn Wilder. Another heavyweight on drugs


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Can't stand that show, always feels like they're doing their very best to race bait.
Especially Skip Bayless plays a very annoying character.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> 10 ounce gloves too lol


So the same as normal then?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got my dick sucked by a married milf just on Saturday in New Orleans and fingered a separate girl in the club the day before. I kissed 4 girls all together during my trip. Ages ranging from 21 to 44. There's no limit to my pimpin. I'll come after your mom and sister next


Your showing off about fingering someone?

Are you 12?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Badou Jack v Nathan cleverly is on the undercard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Can't stand that show, always feels like they're doing their very best to race bait.
> Especially Skip Bayless plays a very annoying character.


Yeah they can get annoying, but it's hilarious to listen to at work.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Your showing off about fingering someone?
> 
> Are you 12?


Should I have omitted it then?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Badou Jack v Nathan cleverly is on the undercard.


Good fight. I'm guessing Tank Davis vs Tevon Farmer will be the other fight.

Spence isn't TMT, but I hope Floyd adopts him again for this event


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I just know the build up is going to be great, but it stops there, once the first bell rings you will get that sinking feeling of being letdown that you get in most of Mayweather fights, think the Baldomir fight, you have a guy leagues below you in skill, a lot slower than you, doesn't hit that hard and can't lay a glove on you, yet it's still safety first "pot shot" your way to a points decision. I think it will go the same way and Floyd will blame his age and inactivity.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> A part of me wants to see Floyd KTFO.
> 
> When great boxers do lose and it isn't due to father time it is simply a matter of a contrast of styles.
> 
> ...


The difference is that Connor has never fought someone who has enough pop to keep top pro boxers from bum rushing and delivers those very accurately. Almost bare knuckles and 8 oz gloves are far different and I don't believe Connor has enough pop to just take Floyd out with crude punches, if he can even land them. Besides, Floyd was fighting pro MWs over his career in sparring.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got my dick sucked by a married milf just on Saturday in New Orleans and fingered a separate girl in the club the day before. I kissed 4 girls all together during my trip. Ages ranging from 21 to 44. There's no limit to my pimpin. I'll come after your mom and sister next


:rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

dyna said:


> "As a result of biting Holyfield on both ears and other behavior, Tyson's boxing license was revoked by the Nevada State Athletic Commission and he was fined $3 million plus legal costs."
> 
> Tyson was lucky.


Yeah I still say mcgregor should kick the little cunt


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, I've arranged to watch the fight with a friend who's a huge MMA fan. Can't wait! He's telling me all about how Conor is going to win. I can't wait to take this fool's money! And then mock him mercilessly for weeks after.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm watching it, I'm not paying for it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fucken casuals from work and life already trying to discuss this fight with me (they know I watch boxing more than the average person).

I be like


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Fucken casuals from work and life already trying to discuss this fight with me (they know I watch boxing more than the average person).
> 
> I be like


Same. I've already told them my interest that night is being at Cotto's fight in LA, but they've never even heard of him. I swear I almost quit my job that moment.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight is bringing out the causal fight fan in a lot of ppl already. People who seem to have a firm grasp on sports and who used to always say "no point in talking about it Floyd would clearly win" are now chiming up saying they think Conor has a chance lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

church11 said:


> This fight is bringing out the causal fight fan in a lot of ppl already. People who seem to have a firm grasp on sports and who used to always say "no point in talking about it Floyd would clearly win" are now chiming up saying they think Conor has a chance lol


yeah I've had people actually surprised when I had to tell them that McGregor had no shot.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I've had people actually surprised when I had to tell them that McGregor had no shot.


It honestly blows my mind. Unless I'm REALLY underestimating Conor. People keep talking about his devastating "one punch KO" power and ability to catch Floyd with a stunning punch. I keep directing them to clips of Floyd reacting to being stunned before and reminding them of how effective other dedicated boxers have been to landing effective punches on him.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I've had people actually surprised when I had to tell them that McGregor had no shot.


Zero. 
They ultimately bring up a lucky/hail marry shot that may wobble Floyd. Ok. Then what. Do they think Floyd doesn't know how to survive? Do they not know his defense is too good for a single shot to start a momentum where he'll somehow quit? Mosley, Maidana, DLH, Zab, and many more landed flush on Floyd, but meant absolutely nothing. Somehow, Mcgregor will be able to finish PBF off... of course.
Wtf, talking about this show makes me slightly angry.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got my dick sucked by a married milf just on Saturday in New Orleans and fingered a separate girl in the club the day before. I kissed 4 girls all together during my trip. Ages ranging from 21 to 44. There's no limit to my pimpin. I'll come after your mom and sister next


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*Conor McGregor facing hefty lawsuits if he tries MMA moves vs. Floyd Mayweather*

http://www.cbssports.com/boxing/new...-if-he-attempt-mma-moves-vs-floyd-mayweather/

When Floyd Mayweather and Conor McGregor head to Las Vegas for their much-anticipated boxing pay-per-view bout on Aug. 26, the expectations for a circus atmosphere and straight cash for the participants will be large.

The 73-day promotion should feature some of the finest trash-talking exchanges combat sports has seen. But outside of the "puncher's chance" element, few are giving McGregor, the UFC's lightweight champion, who has never boxed a single round as an amateur or professional, anything close to resembling a chance.

The intrigue for some in this carnival fight surrounds whether McGregor will attempt to fight dirty and mix in some of his MMA strikes either out of frustration or a mental lapse in the heat of battle.

In order to make sure that doesn't happen, UFC president Dana White confirmed late Wednesday on a media conference call that language was added to the contract, including the kind of financial penalties that are designed to deter such practices.

"Oh yeah, that will not happen," White said. "That will not happen. That is absolutely in the contract, number one, and number two, this is a boxing match under the Nevada State Athletic Commission under the rules of boxing.

"You talk about a guy of Floyd Mayweather's value in the sport, the lawsuit if that ever happened -- Conor likes money and Conor would depart with a lot of money if that ever happened. That will not happen."

The idea that McGregor might save face in a loss by taking Mayweather down or landing a spinning wheel kick to disqualify himself don't appear to be in the cards. And that's probably a good thing.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's what makes him TBE. He is the most consistent fighter in history. You never take him for granted and think you'll catch him off guard. Mayweather could be going to trial, jail, argument with trainer and dad, have his trainer in jail, have a broken hand, be sick, find out the week of the fight that his baby momma aborted his twins, witness his best friend's murder/suicide and still perform at the highest level.


:lol: Do you get out your pom poms and do cheers for Floyd from your living room when he fights?

Anyway this fight is a joke it should be an exhibition. Whatever though an event this big I'll definitely be watching it with a bunch of people like the superbowl. The all access or whatever showtime does will be more entertaining than the actual fight. Mayweather 12-0 easily if he doesn't tko him before that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> :lol: Do you get out your pom poms and do cheers for Floyd from your living room when he fights?
> 
> Anyway this fight is a joke it should be an exhibition. Whatever though an event this big I'll definitely be watching it with a bunch of people like the superbowl. The all access or whatever showtime does will be more entertaining than the actual fight. Mayweather 12-0 easily if he doesn't tko him before that.


Hopefully you'll find something worth rooting for in your life. Things will get better man. :theretherebogo


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hopefully you'll find something worth rooting for in your life. Things will get better man. :theretherebogo


LOL yeah I don't obsess over and worship some man who I have never met and doesn't even know I exist, my life must just be so bad :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hopefully you'll find something worth rooting for in your life. Things will get better man. :theretherebogo


Hopefully one day you'll learn to finally close the deal with a woman & actually get laid instead of having to settle for BJs from old scrubbers & fingerbanging sluts...oh & kissing girls :dance :dance


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hopefully you'll find something worth rooting for in your life. Things will get better man. :theretherebogo


The audacity to be a fan of a boxer and want him to do well. Especially and example of black excellence like Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> LOL yeah I don't obsess over and worship some man who I have never met and doesn't even know I exist, my life must just be so bad :rofl


My life is pretty good. I've only had good things to talk and cheer about. The Cavs lost which was a bummer, but I just had a vacation in New Orleans, but a raise and bonus at work, and been having fun.

If I was a miserable fuck, I'd probably come on here and troll people like @Tuff Gong


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The audacity to be a fan of a boxer and want him to do well. Especially and example of black excellence like Floyd.


The best weapon you can give them is your own success.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11

This gon be Floyd vs The Mummy.

McNugget doesn't even have a puncher's chance. His footwork is super limited in that unedited sparring tape. You need to get into position to land a big bomb then do the follow up kill.

He simply wings haymakers. His jab is crap by boxing standards. There was no stick or any other form of setup for his power punches. Connor doesn't know how to box.

A buddy of mines who went pro and has 10 years of boxing experience was kind enough to lightly spar with me. His jab was in my face all night. Whenever I got close he'd duck and make all my shots miss. I looked silly like pacquiao when he fought Mayweather.

McNugget is going to look silly like manny did but even more whack. MMA doesn't teach jabbing on the boxing level or how to deal with a good frequent stick.

Connor's fighting style won't do him no favors. He isn't no Latino pressure fighter.

Plus he fades in his shorter mma matches. How will he respond to the longer fight in boxing or if Floyd does a frequent body attack.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> This gon be Floyd vs The Mummy.
> 
> ...


What happens when Mcgrgor is put in the ring with actual boxers during sparring and starts getting lit up. Can his pride take it?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> This gon be Floyd vs The Mummy.
> 
> ...


@Haggis get in here and tell this man how you're 100% sure Floyd will win but that he's completely wrong about the backyard wrestler.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Good for both of them. I'll definitely be buying and throwing a party to watch. Mayweather going to be 50-0 baybeh! :happy #Moneyteam


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Wow. Conor looks like straight shit. Doesn't even look like a good amateur. 
Amazing anyone thinks he has any chance at all.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

UFC Heavyweight champion Stipe Miocic wants to fight Joshua on the undercard. :lol:

http://www.givemesport.com/1078317-...al&utm_campaign=Tribute-Pages-laika-III-1sted


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


I don't believe McGregor is actually 5'9


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Has Haggis been in yet to tell us how McGregor has a chance?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> Has Haggis been in yet to tell us how McGregor has a chance?


I'd feel so bad if Floyd gets beaten.

Although not as bad as this special moment.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> I'd feel so bad if Floyd gets beaten.


The Wave Attack is the key:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The Wave Attack is the key:


I may have to reconsider my thoughts.

When's the last time a black man fought a slapper?

That's right


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


> The Wave Attack is the key:


:lol:


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Anybody else feel for the welters and light middles? Floyd could have picked one of the champs in those divisions to fight on his return to go out on a high, but instead goes with a mma fighter with zero professional boxing experience. Sucks for those guys.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

May as well put the diaz bros on the undercard for their first professional boxing match. I wouldn't mind seeing how they did tbh.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fuck I hate seeing all this Mayweather mcgregor shit everywhere. Disrupting the flow of real fight discussion. August couldn't come fast enough


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

It's Too Big said:


> Anybody else feel for the welters and light middles? Floyd could have picked one of the champs in those divisions to fight on his return to go out on a high, but instead goes with a mma fighter with zero professional boxing experience. Sucks for those guys.


nah i mean hes unranked and doest have any belts. however the ufc lightweights are the ones getting screwed imo.

this is just a cash grab. a really big cash grab.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Anybody else feel for the welters and light middles? Floyd could have picked one of the champs in those divisions to fight on his return to go out on a high, but instead goes with a mma fighter with zero professional boxing experience. Sucks for those guys.


Floyd is retired. He's not taking a fight away from any of those guys by signing this McGregor fight.

It's McGregor who has shafted a bunch of legitimate contenders, not Floyd. Floyd's hands are clean, and any of the welters and light middles whining about this fight can kiss his ass. Because if it wasn't Conor, it was nobody.

:hat


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> A part of me wants to see Floyd KTFO.
> 
> When great boxers do lose and it isn't due to father time it is simply a matter of a contrast of styles.
> 
> ...


Yep.

McGregor in MMA is primarily a puncher, but a puncher with a style that has more elements of karate than pure boxing. A lot of his opponents commented that his long punches seemed to come from strange angles or turn into something different on the way to them.

Floyd has seen every style of boxing there is a thousand times, and has defeated them all. McGregor can pick any style of boxing he wants, he is never going to reach the standard of a guy with that style who Floyd has already defeated.

So give him something different. Why the fuck not try to stay at range (he is the bigger man and does prefer to fight at a distance, hopping _just _in and out of range), and throw some MMA punches at him? What is he going to do, try to outbox Floyd? Either rush him and try to rough him up in the clinch, or fight in a way that is completely alien to any professional opponent that Floyd has ever faced. He's all but certain to get his ass kicked no matter what, so he may as well at least get his ass kicked throwing shit that Floyd hasn't been brushing aside since he was six years old. :conf

:hat


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Floyd is retired. He's not taking a fight away from any of those guys by signing this McGregor fight.
> 
> It's McGregor who has shafted a bunch of legitimate contenders, not Floyd. Floyd's hands are clean, and any of the welters and light middles whining about this fight can kiss his ass. Because if it wasn't Conor, it was nobody.
> 
> :hat


That is true, but I am sure if you asked any champ at 147 or 154 if they would like to face Floyd, I am sure they would jump at the chance to try beat him. Not just that, but it gives them a big payday and not someone outside the sport of boxing who really doesn't deserve the shot at all considering his credentials within a boxing ring. Also, the benefits for Floyd returning would be beating a champ, winning a world title, getting that record of 50-0 and still making a big payday. Instead his 50-0 will always be questioned because it's a MMA fighter and not the slightest challenge.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Conor McGregor "Floyd Mayweather is a Malteser with eyeballs"


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> My life is pretty good. I've only had good things to talk and cheer about. The Cavs lost which was a bummer, but I just had a vacation in New Orleans, but a raise and bonus at work, and been having fun.
> 
> If I was a miserable fuck, I'd probably come on here and troll people like @Tuff Gong


Cavs? LoL

Kobe 5>>>> Bron 3

Catch up


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> That is true, but I am sure if you asked any champ at 147 or 154 if they would like to face Floyd, I am sure they would jump at the chance to try beat him.


Of course they would. Any world-level fighter around his weight should be kicking down doors trying to fight Floyd. They should all want to fight the best to test themselves, and in our time it gets no better than Floyd Mayweather. :good



It's Too Big said:


> Also, the benefits for Floyd returning would be beating a champ, winning a world title, getting that record of 50-0 and still making a big payday. Instead his 50-0 will always be questioned because it's a MMA fighter and not the slightest challenge.


Floyd is retired, and showed no sign at all of wanting to return for anybody except Conor.

Maybe the reason for that is that he knows he's not the fighter he once was, he feels his physical decline and no longer backs himself 100% to beat a hungry young champion like he would have done even three years ago.

But he reckons he can be 60 years old and beat any UFC LW champ in a boxing ring. And to be fair to him, he probably could - most times. :yep

:hat


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tickets anyone?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876980266870476801


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

SamO408 said:


> Wow. Conor looks like straight shit. Doesn't even look like a good amateur.
> Amazing anyone thinks he has any chance at all.


Looks a little better in this






It's just sparring though


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


How many belts per weight class does UFC have?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Not sure how I feel about this


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Conor looks okay, he looks like a club fighter tbh, he looks like a boxer that would be 10-4 or something like that as a record.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879473772419350529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879473665867264000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879473502012620800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879473316569817088


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw a video with a trainer saying Floyd was getting headbutted and fouled in sparring by one of his partners.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I saw a video with a trainer saying Floyd was getting headbutted and fouled in sparring by one of his partners.


Trying to simulate what they think Conor's gonna do or the sparring partner just being a cunt?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kalash said:


> Trying to simulate what they think Conor's gonna do or the sparring partner just being a cunt?


Bad sparring partner.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Read that Conor will spar with Paulie malignaggi... wtf? I guess Conor doesn't know Paulie talked shit about him


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kalash said:


> Read that Conor will spar with Paulie malignaggi... wtf? I guess Conor doesn't know Paulie talked shit about him


I couldn't think of a better training partner right now. Paulie is smart and if he can hit Paulie in sparring he's got more of a shot than a lot of you claim. Paulie is very s.art a lot to be learned.

McGregor was also in rehab with Andre Berto a few years ago. The two got along That's not a bad connection either.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I couldn't think of a better training partner right now. Paulie is smart and if he can hit Paulie in sparring he's got more of a shot than a lot of you claim. Paulie is very s.art a lot to be learned.
> 
> McGregor was also in rehab with Andre Berto a few years ago. The two got along That's not a bad connection either.


Yeah but he's also a Floyd nut hugger so he's not to be trusted lol


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kalash said:


> Yeah but he's also a Floyd nut hugger so he's not to be trusted lol


I'll have to look up what he said again. I haven't heard him say anything too bad just how strongly he feels Floyd will win (without any knowledge of Conor McGregor).

Ultimately, he's an honest dude I think he would help greatly.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Paulie in Floyd's camp interests me greatly, because what is Conor going to do if he can'd do anything to Paulie? I'm sure Paulie will help him and give him drills and practice that in sparring but when they go hard, if Conor can't land anything solid and gets outboxed, it might destroy his confidence.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Why does Floyd say he never stepped foot in the gym since retirement when he's got a six pack? Lies


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Official promo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd sounding tired of the training again. Probably partway promotion to sell the idea he might lose but still some truth in there I bet.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-im-not-same-fighter-i-two-years-ago--118395


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


He must think we're stupid :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> He must think we're stupid :lol:


So many people buying into all of the bullshit coming out of both their mouths, it's embarrassing at this point, that London press conference was painful to watch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150939639474963


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This hating, hypocritical, bitch, Oscar


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BWwO-dCj4-X/

@bballchump11
@MichiganWarrior
@Lester1583
@Bogotazo

Do saviours still exist?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> Do saviours still exist?


- Calm your tits!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

McGregors instagram has gone full pseudo-philosophical casual pandering bullshit lately


__
http://instagr.am/p/BXO4kEGg4Md/

In other words be loose and not stiff when throwing your shots, thanks for that Conor, thhat truly is next level understanding of "movement", no boxing gym in the world teaches that

of course the comments..

"Floyd is too small. Them punches your gonna walk through champ. One shot with the left. Floyd wasent seen movement like this. All boxers he went against are stuck in the mud. Flatfooted. Conors movement will freeze floyd and that left will connect"


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892071329331118080


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892515785309962241


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/79/be/43/79be434059f5e2443f738ca0449f4546.jpg


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

"Whatever advantage McGregor needs to feel more comfortable in the ring, I'm willing to accommodate. Let's give the boxing and MMA fans what they want to see"

Lol ok. Mixed rules then.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kalash said:


> "Whatever advantage McGregor needs to feel more comfortable in the ring, I'm willing to accommodate. Let's give the boxing and MMA fans what they want to see"
> 
> Lol ok. Mixed rules then.


Hardcore match with interference from the Diaz brothers, when all looks lost the Walsh brothers hit Floyd with a chair for the save


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

this absolutely wont have been in the contract from the start.

expect more shocking and not at all pre planned and agreed by all parties months in advance twists and turns to come.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892071329331118080


good work by the lacedup team

He back in boxing shape


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd got high on his own supply of a-side meth

He getting buff like JUAN was when he clapped the congressman.

Floyd gon clap McNugget?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Look at those puffy nipples.

Meldonium breasts.

Maybe Mayweather can still win.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Floyd taking a-side meth to even out the playing field


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweathers a decent down to earth bloke here. no alter egos or anything.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I prefer white bitches but some of the comments by white supremacist fools [the portion who support McNugget] on youtube :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

So far we can say that McGregor hasnt got in Floyds head at all


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> So far we can say that McGregor hasnt got in Floyds head at all


doesn't work because Floyd is much better than McGregor

It'd like a little girl trying to insult you


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry but I don't see Mayweather being able to deal with this
*Gallops towards the P4P #1 spot"


@V-2

You'd be lying if you said Secretariat had a stride even half as beautiful as this.

@Lester1583

He mastered it.
The Gazelle Hop

This is history.

:frochcry


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> - Calm your tits!


How can I stay calm?

http://www.latimes.com/sports/boxin...mayweather-mcgregor-fight-20170814-story.html


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo

Even your HW saviour is learning from the master.
Also rumours go around he injured himself 2 seconds after.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897481403146874881


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> How can I stay calm?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/boxin...mayweather-mcgregor-fight-20170814-story.html


Probably would have been good for Floyd in terms of preventing abuse in the clinch. Unless Floyd ends up wanting to work in there.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

To keep things in perspective, Floyd Mayweather, an undefeated ATG, is merely a 9-2 favorite over Conor McGregor, a NON-boxer.

Gervonta Davis, a young, 130 lb. title-holder, is a staggering 40-1 FAVORITE over Francisco Fonseca, an actual un-defeated pro boxer.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11 @Bogotazo Floyd sparring partner says he's sharper in these preparations than the manny prep






Following a 2 year layoff Floyd putting lot of pressure on himself to deliver a great performance.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Is Gervonta Davis sparring Floyd for this fight?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11 @Bogotazo Floyd sparring partner says he's sharper in these preparations than the manny prep


Meldonium and HGH.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> To keep things in perspective, Floyd Mayweather, an undefeated ATG, is merely a 9-2 favorite over Conor McGregor, a NON-boxer.
> 
> Gervonta Davis, a young, 130 lb. title-holder, is a staggering 40-1 FAVORITE over Francisco Fonseca, an actual un-defeated pro boxer.


Just shows you how many idiots there are out there. first they will burn money on a non-competitive fight, then lose money when their guy can't land a decent punch.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

dyna said:


> Meldonium and HGH.


No

A-Side Meth



JeffJoiner said:


> Just shows you how many idiots there are out there. first they will burn money on a non-competitive fight, then lose money when their guy can't land a decent punch.


obama taught them to believe in hope back in 2008


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> obama taught them to believe in hope back in 2008


Ha ha. Hope and Change.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

doesn't look impressive punching a stationary target that doesn't even hit back


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks a bit slow, but he's probably also tired.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

As a Floyd fan it annoys me when mofos still think Floyd frequently jabs lefties to the body.

Are people not paying attention


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Connie thinks Floyd punches won't hurt him and he'll walk right through em

So Connor plan is to be a punching bag that occasionally tries to return fire

When was the last time anyone walked through the punches of an elite boxer


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

@Bogotazo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kalash said:


> @Bogotazo


Woah my first reaction video. This guy is funny. He switches from "hmm good point" to "It ain't gonna work on Conor!!" to "damn Floyd is quick though" lol


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

> "I will go in and dismantle him at his own game. That's what a true martial artist can do, they can adapt under any circumstance. Bruce Lee said, 'be like water,' and when the water enters a cup, it becomes the cup. That's the philosophy I'm going into this contest. It doesn't matter what rule set or stipulations they try and put on me, I can adapt and overcome any situation. And that's what I will do on Aug. 26. I'm feeling very confident I can walk through any shot and break him down," McGregor said.


Coming into a boxing fight he's quoting an actor for philosophy.

Floyd please split his wig.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> As a Floyd fan it annoys me when mofos still think Floyd frequently jabs lefties to the body.
> 
> Are people not paying attention


then you got dumb youtube analyst ****** thinking Floyd doesn't win the majority of the first couple of rounds in his fights

Sloppy and inattentive people.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

random fact

In 2 of his 3 hardest fights Floyd swept the early rounds. JLC and Cotto


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Watched highlights of Connor-Diaz 2.

He isn't as adept at clinching as advertised. A hurt Connor continues to take damage from flurries


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dana is a clown

http://www.boxingscene.com/espinoza-on-why-sho-rejected-mcgregor-malignaggi-footage--119579

The footage they offered to sho was just an 1 minute highlight reel of short clips.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Watched highlights of Connor-Diaz 2.
> 
> He isn't as adept at clinching as advertised. A hurt Connor continues to take damage from flurries


Yeah I included that as a bonus to my video for that reason, so many people were talking about him roughing Floyd up in the clinch. Obviously there are more dynamics to a clinch in MMA but he didn't have much of an answer to just getting strafed with straight shots at close range he doesn't seem adept at creating space or defending himself up close. The sloppy fouling. Shots on Paulie were evidence of that too


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I included that as a bonus to my video for that reason, so many people were talking about him roughing Floyd up in the clinch. Obviously there are more dynamics to a clinch in MMA but he didn't have much of an answer to just getting strafed with straight shots at close range he doesn't seem adept at creating space or defending himself up close. The sloppy fouling. Shots on Paulie were evidence of that too


Maybe didn't want to clinch cause Nate is the better grappler/wrestler?

IDK enough about MMA

Are you going to make a movie on How Floyd Beat McGregor Up after fight happens


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

The fight is a foregone conclusion...I'm just wondering how much of a fit McGregor will throw when he's forced to shave.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Connor gon be pissing blood after the fight?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Maybe didn't want to clinch cause Nate is the better grappler/wrestler?
> 
> IDK enough about MMA
> 
> Are you going to make a movie on How Floyd Beat McGregor Up after fight happens


That's a good point.

I don't usually do post-fight breakdowns but it's not a bad idea. If there are enough memorable counters I might break down the traps Floyd was setting and the mistakes Conor was making.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

errsta said:


> The fight is a foregone conclusion...I'm just wondering how much of a fit McGregor will throw when he's forced to shave.


hahaha i was JUST thinking about this tonight


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

church11 said:


> hahaha i was JUST thinking about this tonight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

errsta said:


>


I'll be paying good attention to his face between rounds.

manny's confidence was already gone after round 1. Floyd landed 2 clean counter rights while manny landed nothing of note. The doubt set in for manny once he realized it hard to land on Floyd.

Connor stance there literally lines him up for the right.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Will Connor make the mistake Ortiz and manny did

Neither knew Floyd uses contact with his lead arm to measure distance. If a lefty is in range to jab it, they're in range to be hit by Floyd.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Will Connor make the mistake Ortiz and manny did
> 
> Neither knew Floyd uses contact with his lead arm to measure distance. If a lefty is in range to jab it, they're in range to be hit by Floyd.


You think Ortiz and Manny, with all of their years of boxing experience didn't know that Floyd is measuring distance!?? Not sure if you're being serious?? Floyd is just better at reading his opponents rhythm and timing than anyone else, all fighters use their lead hand to measure distance, and all fighters know that is what their opponents are doing with their lead hand.

Go down a boxing gym, do some training and try some light sparring, you don't need to do anything too heavy, but it will help you appreciate what you are watching better.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> You think Ortiz and Manny, with all of their years of boxing experience didn't know that Floyd is measuring distance!?? Not sure if you're being serious?? Floyd is just better at reading his opponents rhythm and timing than anyone else, all fighters use their lead hand to measure distance, and all fighters know that is what their opponents are doing with their lead hand.
> 
> Go down a boxing gym, do some training and try some light sparring, you don't need to do anything too heavy, but it will help you appreciate what you are watching better.


That's completely different from what I'm talking about.

Both manny and Ortiz jabbed AT Floyd's lead arm and ate counters for it.

manny thought it was a good idea to aim for Floyd's left forearm.

Ortiz thought it was a good idea to aim for Floyd's shoulder.

Connor's angle imma martial artists and will do shit you don't often see in boxing. Will his creativity backfire in the form of a counter right to the face like it did for manny and ortiz


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/mcgregor-mayweather-reincarnate-bruce-lee--119675

This doofus is still referencing bruce lee. Floyd beat this foo into the next dimension.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Was it just me or did Floyd tell a terminally ill kid that he was going to beat cancer the other day on all access...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Was it just me or did Floyd tell a terminally ill kid that he was going to beat cancer the other day on all access...


Floyd got sales skills:good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*7,000 tickets still unsold*

Just days before the Mayweather v McGregor super-fight, the BBC's boxing correspondent Mike Costello and commentator Steve Bunce reveal there are still 7,000 unsold tickets.

With the cheapest ticket costing $500 face value, and the most expensive $107,000, Costello says the "tickets are not flying off the shelves".


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


the closer the fight is, the more uncertain Connor's demeanor is

He's no longer convincingly answering questions about fighting Floyd


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

the hipster religion is too strong. Even duquans doing hipster garbs now. back in '08 niggs would call each other gay for that attire


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> the hipster religion is too strong. Even duquans doing hipster garbs now. back in '08 niggs would call each other gay for that attire


That little latina wants the D. If Floyd doesn't want it, he can pass it over over here


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That little latina wants the D


lmao that the first thing I noticed. bball playboy for life

Maybe bbc11's biggest fans can pay attention and learn something useful


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> lmao that the first thing I noticed. bball playboy for life
> 
> Maybe bbc11's biggest fans can pay attention and learn something useful


:yep they just have their priorities mixed up. Stop focusing on me and focus on getting pussy.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol:

Confirming that this is the biggest mismatch in sporting history, Irish bookmakers Paddy Power are _already_ paying out on Mayweather to win.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :lol:
> 
> Confirming that this is the biggest mismatch in sporting history, Irish bookmakers Paddy Power are _already_ paying out on Mayweather to win.


"Always bet on black"

There go my ribs.


----------



## joe297 (Jul 29, 2014)

I put this in the thread in the lounge as well but the reason they gave is as follows:

“Patriotism aside, we are paying out early on a Mayweather victory – because we checked, and only one of them is a boxer.”


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Paddy Power have paid out on Floyd already stating that only one is s a boxer and its a massive mismatch lol


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

So this fight is actually going to be for a belt in the end...the WBC 'Money' Belt.

_The belt, which will be claimed by the winner of Saturday's fight, contains 3,360 diamonds, 600 sapphires, 160 emeralds and approximately 3.3 pounds of 24-karat gold, and it also features the names of both combatants.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900458895138631680_​_:lol:_


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

DynamicMoves said:


>


Oh no this is a setup. Fight will suck.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Connor denying use of IV bags

http://www.boxingscene.com/team-mcgregor-deny-iv-use-claims-made-by-floyd-mayweather--119814


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd gon turn Connor into the super easy edition of the Zab fight


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my prefight analysis and betting prediction for tomorrow's Mayweather vs. McGregor fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2017/08/mayweather-vs-mcgregor-prefight.html


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

What time do you think will in start for us Europeans (Germany)?


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Kissan said:


> What time do you think will in start for us Europeans (Germany)?


Countdown here http://www.sho.com/sports/fights/1341/mayweather-vs-mcgregor


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe it's here...

I'm torn as fuck on whether to get it or not. I pretty much know short of some type of freak injury, Floyd is gonna own Conor in there.

But also this will could very well be the last chance to watch Floyd in the ring....Sigh....


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Well, the day has arrived. 

May the farce be with you.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

We're 6 hours away from never hearing about this fight again and focusing our energy on Canelo/GGG (and then Loma/Rigo). 

I hope Floyd embarrasses this guy, and that boxing's rep/fan interest goes up, and that Conor goes back to UFC and continues to give those fans exciting fights to get hyped about.


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

BrotherMouzone said:


> Here is my prefight analysis and betting prediction for tomorrow's Mayweather vs. McGregor fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2017/08/mayweather-vs-mcgregor-prefight.html


An excellent analysis, thorough and insightful. I can't argue with any of it.


----------

